# Creston, AMX, Other AV System Integrators in Boston Area



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking for someone to work with on some deployments we have a range of customers from THeaters, TV Studios, Restaurants, Sports Bars, etc... that we're doing some upgrades for. Looking for anyone who's certified by these companies to independent contract to assist with the configuration. I don
t need a full blown contractor to do the job, just someone looking for some work who
s familiar with these systems. I'm in the process of looking to be certified myself, but depending on the requirements as a lot of them have a sales volume requirement to be a dealer. We
re not looking to be a dealer of these systems. Just install and support a few jobs we have had requests ofr or existing customers. In short you'd be our person to help with the purchasing if you are a dealer and the install and configuration of the equipment and work with us. 

Thanks!

P.S The tappatalk app sucks on the ipad and the stupid text entry window doesn
t work correctly. I will revise this once at a computer.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Looking for someone to work with on some deployments we have a range of customers from THeaters, TV Studios, Restaurants, Sports Bars, etc... that we're doing some upgrades for. Looking for anyone who's certified by these companies to independent contract to assist with the configuration. I don
> t need a full blown contractor to do the job, just someone looking for some work who
> s familiar with these systems. I'm in the process of looking to be certified myself, but depending on the requirements as a lot of them have a sales volume requirement to be a dealer. We
> re not looking to be a dealer of these systems. Just install and support a few jobs we have had requests ofr or existing customers. In short you'd be our person to help with the purchasing if you are a dealer and the install and configuration of the equipment and work with us.
> ...


Edrick, click on this link... http://www.electriciantalk.com

Go to the bottom of the page and click on full site, that's what I'm posting from using my iPad , works just like your computer...:thumbup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

It would seem I no longer can edit it unfortunately. But anywho, so any Boston area people who are experienced in Media Automation / Switching equipment would love to hear from you. We're looking to bring on an independent contractor for some work under us.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Edrick said:


> It would seem I no longer can edit it unfortunately. But anywho, so any Boston area people who are experienced in Media Automation / Switching equipment would love to hear from you. We're looking to bring on an independent contractor for some work under us.


I have not done this type of work, but I have a huge back log so I could not do it for quite a while anyhow..

Did you try the full forum from your ipad?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> I have not done this type of work, but I have a huge back log so I could not do it for quite a while anyhow..
> 
> Did you try the full forum from your ipad?


Yeah the full forum works i guess I just missed the time window to edit my post. Was too busy eating a seafood platter.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Too bad I am not in your area as I have done a lot of work with AMX (and some Crestron) systems for screening rooms. 

I can do hardware spec and installation, and legacy (AXlink) programming. For AMX's newer platform (NetLinx) I haven't done much programming and for Crestron, none. 

I do know an AMX and Crestron certified programmer, he is based in So California and I am not sure if he would (or could) travel..he is pretty pricey though but worth it. PM me if you want his info.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> Too bad I am not in your area as I have done a lot of work with AMX (and some Crestron) systems for screening rooms.
> 
> I can do hardware spec and installation, and legacy (AXlink) programming. For AMX's newer platform (NetLinx) I haven't done much programming and for Crestron, none.
> 
> I do know an AMX and Crestron certified programmer, he is based in So California and I am not sure if he would (or could) travel..he is pretty pricey though but worth it. PM me if you want his info.



:nerd::nerd:


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks for some one who is CEDIA cirtified. They are the home threater experts in this area.

BTW, I come from a Data,Voice,IT background and would love to get Creston,Control4 cirtified but heard it is really difficult to get cirtified in these technoligies unless you are actually working for a dealer. The Dealers want to see a tech cirtified in these technoligies before they hire the technician "me" before behing hired. How would i get around these obsticles?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

The company I work for has Crestron certified guys. I'm not sure we'd be interested in this type of arrangement but it's not me that makes that decision. I'll PM you some info since the last thing I need is these slugs knowing where I work. :laughing: We're also a control 4 dealer.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

lortech said:


> Looks for some one who is CEDIA *cirtified*. They are the home *threater* experts in this area.
> 
> BTW, I come from a Data,Voice,IT background and would love to get *Creston*,Control4 *cirtified* but heard it is really difficult to get *cirtified* in these *technoligies* unless you are actually working for a dealer. The Dealers want to see a tech *cirtified* in these *technoligies* before they hire the technician "me" before *behing* hired. How would i get around these *obsticles*?


LOL well first off, a programmer MUST have excellent spelling skills...one misspelled word in code will create all kinds of nasty bugs in a program. :whistling2::laughing:

Most of the certifications can be had if you are willing to pay for them, you don't necessarily have to be connected to a dealer to do that...just gotta have deep pockets.  

I had the option for AMX but couldn't afford it....I may yet find a way to do it, as I have a new Netlinx controller I want to install at my house. And I don't want to pay someone else to program it.


----------

